# Ac 110



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Just picked up an AC110 at work for 60 bucks!!!! It's so much quieter than my Emperor 400, I'm already in love with it. On my 75, I now have the AC 110, AC 70, and Eheim 2217!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

ac110 better than 2 emperors imo. Now pull the carbon & stuff w/ biomedia/bio-balls. Or extra sponge or both. Don't forget you can bio-balls in intake tube area also.60$ is good deal for new one. Scored!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Excellent deal GJohnson!...$60 for an AC-110!!...







....That's just like a sore dick!..You can't beat it!


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh yeah I'm stoked about getting it for 60 bucks! We have them at work usually for 89.99 but they were on sale for 71.99 then with our discount it was 60 bucks!!! I put the sponge in it, then a sponge meant for the 70 and then the biomax. So I can put more biomax or bioballs in the little intake compartment?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

gjohnson1989 said:


> Oh yeah I'm stoked about getting it for 60 bucks! We have them at work usually for 89.99 but they were on sale for 71.99 then with our discount it was 60 bucks!!! I put the sponge in it, then a sponge meant for the 70 and then the biomax. So I can put more biomax or bioballs in the little intake compartment?


yes...On my two AC-110's, I have the sponge and the rest crammed and filled with BioMax!...Carbon isn't necessary if you have plenty of biological filtration!...


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Cant go wrong with $60! I would use the AC70 soley for mech (sponges and filter floss) and the AC 110 packed with a sponge and bio due to its capacity. Either way nice filter set-up for your 75.


----------



## gjohnson1989 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah I'm about to pull the biomax from the 70 and put another sponge in it and move that biomax into my eheim 2217. Any good way of getting the 2217 out and cleaning it up? Will I need to restart the siphon? I want to fill it all the way up with biomax for biological.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

I place a piece of polyester batting inside the gray clamshell cases for mech and stuff the back with ceramic rings in bags or plastic scrubbies. Drastically improves the performance of that filter. 
For the AC 110, I would recommend wedging something into the space between the intake tube and housing that's used to adjust water flow. In my experience the fish will hit the intake and bump the water flow to low. Otherwise I think they are great filters! $60 was a good deal.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I use my AC110 for mechanical only on my 125g. The compartment the intake tube comes in is stuffed with sponges, and the big compartment, its stuffed with sponges also. Seems to work pretty good. Except I don't know how often I'm suppose to clean the sponges ha ha


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

On my AC70 I clean out the sponges and change the filter floss every water change, using tank water of course. Then i run maintnence on the filter once a month; such as cleaning the impeller.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Mine have strictly mechanical filtration sponges only. One of the guys on here who has been keeping P's for ages said to clean it once every 6 months. Cleaning them weekly will only clean part of your BB out an not allow the filter to set up as a mechanical filter. I also don't use floss at all anymore since just about everyone told me they don't do much an require constant cleaning.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

MFNRyan said:


> Mine have strictly mechanical filtration sponges only. One of the guys on here who has been keeping P's for ages said to clean it once every 6 months. Cleaning them weekly will only clean part of your BB out an not allow the filter to set up as a mechanical filter. I also don't use floss at all anymore since just about everyone told me they don't do much an require constant cleaning.


If you are running them as mech only, you don't really need to worry about the bacteria, you can just just clean the sponges out any time they start getting dirty. With mech filtration, you are just capturing detritus and removing it from the water column.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah he said something like that. But that cleaning them often would not be beneficial to my tank? I dunno why that is but that's how I have done it.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

As mentioned the sponges dont hold as much BB as your bio media so cleaning them more often doesn't hurt. I've been cleaning them weekly for the past 6 months with no swings in water params. Not trying to say my way is the right way but everyone does their maintnece differently.

I like using filter floss because it polishes the water and traps smaller debris, a bulk $11 bag where you can cut pieces to size has lasted me more then 6 months so its not really an expensive addition media wise.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah I like to polish the water but due to how often I have to change the floss I haven't been using them. i don't like to open my canister filter that often. Are you polishing with the ac110? If so how do you have this set up? Im interested in that. Also where and what is the bulk bag of floss your buying? I cleaned my AC110 this am after reading this. WOW that thing was dirty. I'm sure contributed to Ammonia more then my fish were!! I'm glad we had this topic. Everyone has a different view on filter and water care. My problem is being clueless and trying to mix match everyone's different ideas on proper care really F's my water over in some tanks.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Big als sells a roll of filter floss, i think its about 10 sq. ft. I just take an unused sponge and lay it ontop of the filter floss then cut around it to cut it to size. My filter from bottom to top has a sponge, filter floss, sponge then the stock bag of bio that came with the filter. I just squeeze out any debris in the sponges in a bucket with tank water i siphoned from the water change, change the filter floss and thats it, maybe adds an extra 5 min to my water change.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

ok I got ya. I have mine set up with sponges around the intake tube area. Then the gray tray that goes in the big part I have one huge sponge in it and I drop carbon on top of that if medicating if not I don't use carbon or anything I may need to add to the system for temp purposes. are yours stacked top to bottom or lined front to back? What shape would they need rather then a square one? Could you get some pics maybe so I can see exactly what your doing your filter.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

I dont think a pic is really neccessary, the media is placed horizontally and stacked in the order i mentioned above in the grey media holder. Hope that helps.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I can give it a try an see if I get it right. Ill post pics


----------

